# ملتقى الاتصالات :من هنا نعمل ونؤيد لملتقى جديد لنا



## محمدالديب (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة وبركاتة 
إخوانى الاعضاء كنت قد تقدمت باقتراح انشاء ملتقى لهندسة الاتصالات والالكترونيات وقد لاقى الكثير من التأييد نشكركم علية ولكن لفت إنتباهى وبشدة تعليقات الاخ ماجد عباس والتى اهنئة عليها والتى يوجهنا فيها الى اننا لابد لنا من مشاركات علمية فى مجالنا لنتمكن من اقامة ملتقانا ومن هنا نبدأ بإضافة مشاركات علمية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدالديب (4 أغسطس 2009)

لما لم يضيف احد موضوعات متعلقة بالاتصالات


----------



## ام دوت دي (4 أغسطس 2009)

_انا مستعدة اضيف معلومات وكتب مهمة بالاتصالات لاكن المشكلة انو مافي ملتقى اتصالات_


----------



## tota... (4 أغسطس 2009)

يارييييييييت انا فى اتصالات ومحتاجه معلومات عنه


----------



## أماندا (10 أغسطس 2009)

انا اطلب المساعده 
ممكن افكار مشاريع تخص هندسة الاتصالات 
لوسمحتوا بسرعه


----------



## msmahmoud (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا مستعد وان شاء الله خلال ايه سوف اضع موضوع عن بروتوكل ال zigbee وده كان موضوع المشروع بتاعي 

بس هو الموضوع لازم يكون عربي ؟


----------



## أسد القدس (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا حاب اشكركم على هذا الملتقى الجديد , والشكر بالأخص للأخ محمد الديب على هذه الفكرة ,


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (25 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل في شركة اتصالات . وحابب اعطيكي افكار يا اماندا بخصوص مشاريع التخرج . بس مش عارف نظام الاتصالات اللي بيشتغلوا عليه في دولكتم . ويمكن تستغربي السؤال ، وانا سالتوا لانو حابب افيدك بموضوع مهم وهو انو تستغلي مشروعك التخرج كوسيله للوصول لوظيفه في شركات الاتصالات او يكون عامل مهم بقبلوك في اي شركة اتصالات . وطالما انتي عامله مشروع ومتغلبه فمن الافضل انو يكون مشروعك الو علاقه بالانظمه اللي بتعمل عليها الشركات عندكم بالبلد نفسها . وانا بعطيكي مثال حي وواضح عني انا شخصيا ، حيث كان من اسباب قبولي للعمل في شركة الاتصالات الخلوية هو مشروع التخرج اللي عمله عن ال MINI-LINK E وهي نظام التويل والربط بين اجزاء نظام الاتصالات المصنوع من شركة اريكسون . واذا بدك بزودك بمواد بخصوص هالموضوع . وان كان مش حابه هيك انا بنصحط بمشروع يتعلق بالمايكروويف والانتينا . لانو هاي الانظمه مهمه جدا . وكمان بنصحك بمشروع يكون يحكي عن communication IP وهذا بحد ذاته علم . وكمان في عندك مجال تعملي مشروع عن OSS وهو وحده المراقبه في الشبكة .. 

وانشالله ربنا يوفقك . 

واي سؤال انا جاهز وانشالله ما بقصر.


----------



## zerour (30 أغسطس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## م. فايز عيسى (31 أغسطس 2009)

تحية للجميع . سيدي الكريم محمد ديب ، انا اوافقك على ادارج مواضيع وعندي استعداد ، ولكن اللي بدنا اياه انو تكون المواضيع والمشاركات العلميه كل موضوع بمشاركه مستقله يعني بعنوان عريض في الملتقى ، ومش داخل ثنايا الردود اللي من الاعضاء ، واللي بمعظمها ردود شكر وتهاني وهذا سجلت تحفظ عليه اصلا . فلو افترضنا انو انا دخلت الملتقى ووجدت 21 صفحه مشاركه في الموضوع ، اشي طبيعي اني امل وابطل ابحث بين ثنايا المشاركات وافتح 21 صفحه علشان اشوف اذا فيها موضوع اتصالات او معلومات مهمه على الاتصالات ، والاهم من هيك انو اصلا 90 بالميه من الردود كلها شكر وتهاني وشغلات ما الها علاقه بالاتصالات. لذلك اليي بدي ياه انو نطلب من الاداره اعاده تنظيم الملتقى بحيث يكون:
1. هنالك موضوع مثبت عن الكتب المتعلقه بالاتصالات . وما ينحط فيه الا كتب وروابط لمواقع فيها كتب .
2. فرع للمشاركات الشخصيه يعني اي حد عامل مشروع او مدون اشي على الاتصالات ينحط في هذا الفرع .
3. كمان فرع عن الاسئله والاجابة يعني لو حد عايز استفسار يكون في هذا الفرع.
وهكذا ... ، حتى يكون عنا ترتيب للملتقى بحيث انو لو بدي انا ابحث عن كتب بروح فرع الكتب ، من دون البحث اممل بين ثنايا الملتقى .

والاهم من هيك وركزلي على الاهم . عدم استقبال اي شكر او عبارات ما الها لزوم في الاقسام اللي مل بكون لهاي الردود لزوم فيها مثل قسم الكتب مثلا . علشان اللي يفوت اي قسم يكون تركيز صافي وبحت عن مواضيع الاتصالات اللي رايح يبحث عنها ، وما يصطدم بمليون مشاركه شكر وتقدير ومشاركه وحده فقط مفيده . وبتمنى من الاداره عمل اليه لهاده الموضوع.

وبعرف


----------

